# Colorado bonus points



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I would like to start building bonus points in Colorado. Do you have to buy a small game liscense to purchase a bonus point. What do they charge for there bonus points? Thanks in advance


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

here's all the info..

http://wildlife.state.co.us/RulesRegs/R ... igGame.htm


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Colorado works on preference points and not bonus points. You can put in for just the point but you have to send them the whole amount of the tag + the application fee + habitat stamp fee. So for a non resident deer it would be $334.00 + $3.00 + $10.00 for a total of $347.00. Then if you want to keep the point and you don't have a small game license your refund will be charged $25.00 for the point so all you will get back would be $312.00. The information about it is on page 11 of the big game guide book.


----------

